# USDA butcher paper..Lightening deal tomorrow 3:45 PM... Amazon.. $12.72..



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2018)

Bryco Goods
* White Kraft Butcher Paper Roll - 18 inch x 175 Feet (2100 inch) - Food Grade FDA Approved – Great Smoking Wrapping Paper for Meat of All Varieties – Made in USA – Unwaxed and Uncoated *

_4.8 out of 5 stars_  113 customer reviews 
|   18 answered questions


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for link but I am wondering what butcher paper does for smoking that aluminum foil doesn't?bJust trying to learn... DW


----------



## bregent (Aug 7, 2018)

dwdunlap said:


> Thanks for link but I am wondering what butcher paper does for smoking that aluminum foil doesn't?bJust trying to learn... DW



Uncoated butcher paper is porous, so it lets some water vapor escape so the meat doesn't steam and the bark doesn't soften as much as with foil.


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 7, 2018)

Makes sense. What meat's do you wrap in paper and for how long? Do the juices leak out or is that goal?

So much to learn....   DW


----------



## mike243 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wrapping with any thing helps drive moisture back into the meat and paper while porous wont steam the meat as much as foil,I don't cook enuf to be able to tell a difference but maybe if I did 2 at the same time I could. I will wrap some times when I pull stuff off if I have to wait on other stuff to get done.no 1 method is right or wrong just different paths to the finish


----------



## zachd (Aug 8, 2018)

*Brisket in Butcher Paper*
Butcher paper is the Goldilocks of brisket wraps. You get most of the benefits that come with wrapping the meat in foil without making some of the sacrifices.

Like foil, wrapping the meat in butcher paper helps decrease the cook time compared to a naked brisket. As you smoke the brisket, the butcher paper becomes a “warm blanket of fat soaked paper” that braises the meat and keeps it from drying out.

Unlike foil, the butcher paper lets the meat breathe. Smoke can still get to the meat, which gives your dish that strong, distinct taste that you can only get by smoking low and slow for hours. Butcher paper also let the heat pass through, which allows you to build up a nice crunchy bark all the way around your brisket.

Wrapping your brisket in butcher paper is the happy medium between moist or dry meat, smokey or beefy flavors, and soft or crunchy.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Aug 8, 2018)

Is that time Eastern?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2018)

Click on "Lightening deals" in "Today's Deals" and sub category "Industrial and Scientific"...


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 8, 2018)

18" paper is a little too narrow for me. 24" wide paper gives better coverage without having to double wrap the meat.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 8, 2018)

Got to be peach colored or your brisket won't take right and loose your Texan card if you have one ;);):p


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 8, 2018)

The deal's long gone and I've already got plenty of BP. I wrapped in foil a lot when I first started smoking, experimenting with various wrap points for briskets and butts (stall, 175F IT, 180F, 185F, 190F). I preferred wrapping in foil at the 180-185F IT point for a firmer bark. Then I went nekkid, no wrapping, and loved that.

I jumped on the BP bandwagon just this year. So far I've wrapped tri tips and butts in BP. BP gives an interesting bark: moist and flavorful, but firmer than wrapping in foil. Nekkid you get a dryer, crispy outer bark.

There are so many ways to smoke meat that can be wrapped. I've added BP to my arsenal, but often mix up my methods depending on my mood. Did a butt a couple weeks ago, uncovered, in a 9x13 drip pan. No bark on bottom, crispy bark on top, great jus to add to the shred. It was as much a hit as any of the other methods. Get to know them all and have fun not being bored with your processes doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## petehalsted (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought a big roll, that would last me a lifetime if I only used it to wrap briskets.

I often use it for serving. At the RV Park we have had friends over several times, and just covered the picnic table with butcher paper and served ribs etc. right on table. BBQ versus of Crawfish boil.


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 8, 2018)

Paper seems to be the way for Chucks and Brisket and maybe Ribs! I'll check the Amazon deal but think I'll try first to talk the butcher out of enough of uncoated paper to test. I look forward to trying as I want tender but not soggy crust.

Thanks all...   dw


----------



## daveomak (Aug 8, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> The deal's long gone and I've already got



No Boundaries, morning....   You are mistaken ....  Below is a screen shot I just took at 11:14 AM TODAY.. 8/8/2018... 
The only thing I can think is....   it's a deal for prime members and you "may not" be a prime member....  It's unfortunate you  would post "The deal's long gone"...


----------

